# Professional Product Photography for your website...



## Lane (Mar 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in "Product Photography" for their website/Etsy. I have been doing tons of pictures lately of my own stuff and I am building a portfolio. I'm thinking about starting a business doing pictures for people since I have the software to edit images, resize, and transfer them to a disk. 

You can see my some of my pictures on my etsy and website.  LuxuryLaneSoap.com

I have a professional camera and multiple lenses, tripods...light boxes... (I don't have a photo tent, but I am willing to trade/or buy one)

I can do any type of back round and I can add font to pictures... 

Anyway.. I was just wondering if there is a need for a service like this? Do you think "crafters" would be interested?


----------



## Lane (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## Neil (Mar 5, 2008)

I for one think you do a great job.


----------



## soap_lady (Mar 5, 2008)

I think it would be a great service for many people if they lived close enough to you to justify the cost.  But if they had to mail their items to you and back again, that's going to increase the cost a lot more and might not seem worthwhile to some.   Then you would also have to consider if you were picturing more than one item in a photo, it might not be the set up or the look your client is looking for.  Leaving you to redo it all over or refund their payment.   But your pictures do look very professional and you should be very proud of them.


----------



## Lane (Mar 5, 2008)

Shipping...Flat rate Priority boxes. It would only increase shipping $9.00.

I can e-mail test pictures until to correct looked is achieved before I ever print a picture to a disk.

Thanks guys! This is why I need input!   And possibly testers for the process if any one is interested.


----------

